
Show HN: BitHubLab, Search for projects on all the major Git platforms - grblovrflowerrr
https://bithublab.org/
======
sqs
This is very cool. If you start to hit API rate limits for these services, you
can try using the Sourcegraph API (email me sqs@sourcegraph.com and I can make
sure your API key isn't rate-limited). Sourcegraph indexes all of these Git
platforms and has a search API:
[https://about.sourcegraph.com/docs/features/api](https://about.sourcegraph.com/docs/features/api).

~~~
bonoetmalo
Does Sourcegraph not already have this feature? Do they plan to?

~~~
sqs
(Sourcegraph CEO here.) Yes, Sourcegraph does support this, with a caveat. You
can query Sourcegraph for things like "repo:saml2" at
[https://sourcegraph.com/search?q=repo%3Asaml2](https://sourcegraph.com/search?q=repo%3Asaml2)
to find matching repositories. But currently we limit the number of matching
repositories for interactive queries on Sourcegraph.com, so you need to use a
sufficiently distinct query term.

This is because we built Sourcegraph for the more common code search use case:
searching for text/regexp matches across all the code that matters to me (up
to ~30k repositories). That's something that devs inside companies with large
codebases do 5-20+ times per day.

As it turns out, searching across millions of open-source repositories is a
less common use case (overall), only needed 0-3 times per week on average. We
want to support this use case better, too, but it's not our priority based on
what we've learned from devs.

Interestingly, some people look at Sourcegraph and say "I don't think code
search is very useful" because they are thinking of the open-source code
search use case. Anyone who's worked at Google/Facebook or a company that has
Sourcegraph/OpenGrok/Hound/etc. understands that code search is super
valuable. It is amazing to be able to search across all the code that matters
to you in 1.5 seconds with a single hotkey (for me, it's alt-tab to Chrome,
ctrl+L, src<TAB>, because I'm using our browser extension:
[https://about.sourcegraph.com/docs/features/browser-
extensio...](https://about.sourcegraph.com/docs/features/browser-extension)).

------
isakkeyten
Mildly annoying nitpick:

The name is BitHubLab (Bitbucket, Github, Gitlab) yet the checkboxes in the
bottom are in Github - Gitlab - Bitbucket order.

As if the name is HubLabBit rather than BitHubLab

------
djsumdog
I love the logo. Beware those platforms might go after you for trademark
violation.

(I'd personally argue you're making a joke and it should be protected under
parody, but no one ever actually wants to go on a legal fight over a logo).

Really good concept though. Good work.

------
ocdtrekkie
This is really neat, and as the GitHub acquisition moves forward, I suspect a
lot of Microsoft's competitors will move elsewhere, so this will be handy.

What about self-hosting though? If you run your own GitLab, how would you get
listed on your search engine? Is that something you've looked at?

~~~
adrianmalacoda
My thought exactly. For something that can easily be self-hosted, I feel a
focus on a handful of "major platforms" is the wrong approach. Already people
in this thread are saying that smaller well-known instances are "not major
enough" which I disagree with.

------
rpedela
Other than Github's icon, I had no idea what the icons for the other check
boxes were. I figured it out, but I would recommend using the name rather than
icon especially since the names aren't long. I also recommend to start with
them all checked by default then let people filter later.

~~~
xyclos
At very least, give the images titles, so when you hover you get a nice
tooltip. Also, give them alts so I can still tell which is which if I'm using
a browser without images.

------
memco
Haha! Love the logo!

In terms of use: the search results seem good when searching a specific thing,
but results can be a bit less useful when searching something generic like
"python directory utility".

I'm not sure I can see myself using this over Google or the package ecosystems
for the various languages and frameworks I use

PS: in isakkeyten's comment the implied name based on order of checkboxes is
"HubLabBit", which I actually like better as a name as it rolls off the tongue
a little better IMO.

------
cdubzzz
[https://i.imgur.com/OpHwOvU.png](https://i.imgur.com/OpHwOvU.png)

The checkboxes are pixelated (this is FF) and rather hard to distinguish from
the logos. Oddly, at first, I was looking at the logos from right to left and
I was confused what the last and third to last logos were, hah.

It would be cool if the logos themselves were the checkboxes, with a darker
version for checked and lightened version for unchecked (and all should be
checked by default).

~~~
dschep
Yeah, looks odd in FF with GTK too[0]. Not pixelated, but weirdly scaled none
the less.

[0]
[https://screenshots.firefox.com/xZsGtZme1muvymp8/bithublab.o...](https://screenshots.firefox.com/xZsGtZme1muvymp8/bithublab.org)

~~~
Tijdreiziger
Same on FF Windows.

[https://screenshots.firefox.com/Ia3sklj6tRlO6kgP/bithublab.o...](https://screenshots.firefox.com/Ia3sklj6tRlO6kgP/bithublab.org)

------
rambojazz
> on all the major Git platforms

missing notabug.org and savannah

~~~
maccio92
those are not major git platforms

~~~
rambojazz
well there are thousands of users and repositories instead of millions, but I
think they are still relevant.

------
Sami_Lehtinen
Just wondering why BitBucket option isn't enabled by default?

~~~
davegauer
Yeah, that threw me for a loop. I searched for one of my repos on BitBucket
and was left scratching my head until I saw the (bizarre-looking) unchecked
checkbox. At the very least, it should be made more clear that BitBucket isn't
being searched by default...particularly since it's the first name in the
portmanteau!

------
codepilot
Awesome stuff! Great timing too. Code Search is super useful and there are a
bunch of folks already going after this space. Sourcegraph, CodePilot.ai,
Searchcode.com, and many more! Happy to see something so light and elegant for
the use case. Good work!

~~~
grblovrflowerrr
Thanks, it's a simple layer on top of the existing APIs and search interfaces
so it's not nearly as feature complete as those other services(that would
require actually crawling and indexing). I made it just for fun but who knows,
might be worth expanding on.

~~~
kwillets
What's the front end? I've been thinking of building something similar, but
I'm bad at front-end tech.

~~~
grblovrflowerrr
The frontend is reactjs. Very simple.

------
swlkr
Oh this is just what I was looking for! It would be cool to have a "GitHub"
like interface that shows you repos from gitea, gogs, basically anywhere
there's a hosted repo on the internet, not just from a centralized git hosting
website

------
yellowsir
nice tool, nice timing, might be useful with all the moving projects. pls
consider adding the title attribute to the images for screen readers and users
who don't know the logos.

~~~
grblovrflowerrr
Noted, thanks for pointing that out I hadn't thought of the accessibility
element.

------
aryamaan
Slightly tangent, I really hope these kind of things enable us to do more with
code already written:

* Like I should be able to query based on signature of the function rather than just banking on its name.

* I want to see how different projects use this particular package- what are its most used methods; how any of its types are constructed.

* What are the best practices for using a particular package etc

------
stockkid
The checkboxes under the search bar does not look like checkboxes but a series
of logos of platforms. I was left wondering what ticked boxes meant.

Cool project.

------
zamalek
Something for the backlog: I enjoy the explore/discovery feature of GitHub -
aggregating that into one site would be great.

------
hartator
I wonder if it’s possible to automaticaly have a mirror of my GitHub
repositories to GitLab, or GitBucket.

~~~
AFNobody
Gitlab has mirroring as an option.

------
dorkusmcgavin
> You need to enable JavaScript to run this app.

Sigh.

------
thwave
Very nice. Maybe you should include stars and last commit date in the search
results, or even as filters.

------
nunobrito
Has a typo: "repisitories"

Also, didn't found one of my repositories hosted publicly on github since
years.

------
quadrangle
> You need to enable JavaScript to run this app.

Okay, it's a first iteration, but this would be ideal to provide some
functioning homepage and otherwise potentially do server-side stuff and not
require client-side JavaScript just to see text and HTML forms and submit
them.

------
AndrewAMS
Right on the day that Microsoft acquires Gitlab :-)

~~~
julbaxter
It is not coincidence. The page has been created today!

~~~
grblovrflowerrr
Yeah I made this in reaction to the news. Glad I got it together quickly!

------
rkeene2
Needs more ChiselApp ! ;-)

